# Firestone warrior skiptooth bike



## Spokesnapper (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi 
Thanks for the add. I've recently picked up a ladies bike on 26in wheels. It's badged as a Firestone Warrior. It's in fairy rough but solid condition. I live in the UK and early US stuff is really hard to find. I'm interested and n restoring it back to as close to original as I can get it. I've got a few Schwinns (a 59 Hollywood my wife rides) a cruiser deluxe anniversary ( my everyday bike) and assorted other two wheeled things the kids ride. I'd love to find the original paint scheme. It seems to have been dark blue with cream at the headset. 
I believe they were built by Columbia and others and badged for tire stores. Interestingly the rear tyre is a Fisk Deluxe.
Just found the serial no. under the bottom bracket 8292FRW. It could be FBW
Are there any resources anybody knows of where I could find some history. 
The coaster works fine although the spokes are shot. 
Any help would be greatefully received.
Cheers


----------



## kreika (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Spokesnapper (Oct 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> Welcome to the Cabe!



Cheers


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow, I don't recall ever seeing or hearing about a Westfield/Columbia built Firestone! Export only maybe? Mr. Columbia's website is the best one out there. Firestone bikes have their own unique coding system, there's a thread here that breaks down what three letters mean.


----------



## Spokesnapper (Oct 22, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Wow, I don't recall ever seeing or hearing about a Westfield/Columbia built Firestone! Export only maybe? Mr. Columbia's website is the best one out there. Firestone bikes have their own unique coding system, there's a thread here that breaks down what three letters mean.



Thanks for the reply
If I had to guess I'd say it's proximity to one of the biggest USAAF bases in the UK is probably how it ended up here. Was I wrong about the Columbia link? 
I'll check out the mr columbias link


----------



## Spokesnapper (Oct 24, 2017)

Started stripping and cleaning. The troxel saddle all came apart and cleaned up okay. The pedals are Wald and feel very good. The blocks are nice too. So far the everything has come apart very easily and. The bottom bracket and bearings are in very good order. This is going to be a xmas present for the missus. Found her a 59 Schwinn Hollywood a few years ago but she's just too tall for it ( it's on 24in wheels. This should be a better fit


----------



## Spokesnapper (Oct 25, 2017)

More work done today.
Wheels stripped off. Spokes had all the strength of overlooked spaghetti! Rims were good though. Stripped the New Departure Model D hub. It was full of crap inside but in very good order once cleaned. A pleasure to work on though. Beautifully engineered.


----------



## Spokesnapper (Nov 3, 2017)

Some more progress made.
Rims stripped and hubs rebuilt.
New spokes all round.
Saddle recovered
Fenders stripped and dents knocked out and stays realigned and straightened.
Headbadge polished and started painting... needs neatening up.


----------



## Spokesnapper (Nov 3, 2017)

Am I right in thinking heavy gear oil for the N-D hub? Like a 90?


----------



## Spokesnapper (Nov 14, 2017)

Done. Not perfect but as close as I can get with limited time and budget!!


----------



## ricobike (Nov 17, 2017)

Spokesnapper said:


> Done. Not perfect but as close as I can get with limited time and budget!!
> 
> View attachment 709667
> 
> ...




Nice job!  You had me scared there for a minute with the yellow .


----------



## Spokesnapper (Nov 18, 2017)

ricobike said:


> Nice job!  You had me scared there for a minute with the yellow .



Hahaha 
Cheers the yellow was a hi build primer as that fender was a bit more pitted than the other. The paint was Rustoleum, which I have to say is crap! Used it before in the past and it's been fine but this stuff has been a nightmare. Don't know if they've changed the formula or what. Rubbish nozzles and the paint won't go off! Nearly a fortnight now since painting and it's still not right  
Won't be using it again!


----------



## moonbasejoe (Nov 20, 2017)

What tires are those?  Very cool looking....


----------

